# What's a gadget that every home should have?



## Furryanimal (Jan 17, 2017)

Anything.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 17, 2017)

A [FONT=&quot]Gilhoolie.[/FONT]


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 17, 2017)

*A CO2 detector, smoke detectors on every floor and fire extinguishers.   And a shower that pulses.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 17, 2017)

RubyK said:


> A Gilhoolie.



I agree!

I don't have an official Gilhoolie, this is the style that I use.  It came from my mother's kitchen and it was used when she got it!


----------



## Carla (Jan 17, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree!
> 
> I don't have an official Gilhoolie, this is the style that I use.  It came from my mother's kitchen and it was used when she got it!



Have to admit I haven't a clue what that is!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 17, 2017)

Carla said:


> Have to admit I haven't a clue what that is!



It's used to open stubborn bottles and jars.


----------



## Carla (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh. Thanks. All I have is one of those rubber pads, it works pretty well but my hands aren't as strong as they once were.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 17, 2017)

Carla said:


> Oh. Thanks. All I have is one of those rubber pads, it works pretty well but my hands aren't as strong as they once were.



A Gilhoolie will make you invincible, LOL!

It gives you leverage, a better grip and requires much less hand strength, I'm sure you could find one on Amazon that you would be happy with.


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> *A Gilhoolie will make you invincible*, LOL!
> 
> It gives you leverage, a better grip and requires much less hand strength, I'm sure you could find one on Amazon that you would be happy with.



OK, if I have one of those I won't need Super Powers?  UPTOWN!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 17, 2017)

Tongs. I got these when we first got married. Originally there was a chain between the two sides. That came off years ago. I use them to retrieve items that have fallen in a place I can't reach, used it to get light items off a high shelf , even cleaned the car window on the inside with a paper towel attached. We had a cat years ago that just wouldn't stay off the kitchen counter tops. I kept my tongs handy and would snap them at him every time he jumped up. It didn't take long for him to get the message. No more jumping on the kitchen cabinets. Beware, the ones they sell today have a gizmo that locks them in place. Every time you want to use them you have to flip them around so they stay open. Some things just can't be improved.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 17, 2017)

I think an electric griddle is the most important gadget I have.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 17, 2017)

A large hammer.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 17, 2017)

I like my Thermopen thermometer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 18, 2017)

A wall urinal...(my aim is not like it use to be!!)


----------



## RubyK (Jan 18, 2017)

Here is a gilhoolie. Someone on another chat board fooled me with that word.






Aunt Bea got it right.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2017)

I want that gilhoolie.


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2017)

I find myself wanting to work the word "gilhoolie" into a conversation.  I went to a luncheon today and didn't manage to get it in once.  Dang!

And if I could use "gilhoolie" and "slumgullion" _together_ in a conversation, my life would be complete.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 18, 2017)

A dishwasher is a necessity of life for me!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2017)

jujube said:


> I find myself wanting to work the word "gilhoolie" into a conversation.  I went to a luncheon today and didn't manage to get it in once.  Dang!
> 
> And if I could use "gilhoolie" and "slumgullion" _together_ in a conversation, my life would be complete.



How about- "can you hand me the gilhoolie so I can open this dang jar of slumgullion"?


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> How about- "can you hand me the gilhoolie so I can open this dang jar of slumgullion"?



Yeah, that would work, but we had lasagna so the gilhoolie wouldn't have been much luck with that, and I would have had to say "please pass the affettatrice" and I didn't know we were going to have lasagna so I didn't bone up on my Italian, which doesn't extend much beyond "dov'e il bagno delle signore", pronounced in a desperate tone.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I want that gilhoolie.



Check out Amazon...
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=gilhoolie


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2017)

When my boys lived at home!!!
.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh, my! Did you use the middle tool often? That's really heavy duty. 

Had to look up slumgullion online. Never heard that word before.

[h=2]slumgullion[/h] (slʌmˈɡʌljən; ˈslʌmˌɡʌl-)_n*1. (Cookery) slang an inexpensive stew*
*2. (Fishing) offal, esp the refuse from whale blubber*
*3. (Mining & Quarrying) a reddish mud deposited in mine sluices*
_
_*[C19: from slum in US sense slime + gullion, perhaps variant of cullion testicles]*_
*Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged, 12th Edition 2014 © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003, 2006, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2014*


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanksfolks. Had never heard of the gilhoolie or slumgullion.You learn something every day.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 30, 2017)

jujube said:


> I find myself wanting to work the word "gilhoolie" into a conversation.  I went to a luncheon today and didn't manage to get it in once.  Dang!



They'd probably think you were talking about Tonya Harding's husband  layful:

2 items I think every home should have:  a clock and a dinner table.  To be used together.


----------



## IKE (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## neotheone (Sep 30, 2017)

Furryanimal said:


> What's a gadget that every home should have?



A cordless can opener, never has to be recharged or plugged in.




when that one breaks, pull out the P-38




Got no power from a Hurricane, earthquake, zombie apocalypse or EMP event?  

 No problem, you can open your canned goods.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2017)

My own favorite is an electronic wine bottle opener. I've always found it hard to remove the corks, and this makes it incredibly easy. It plugs in, so it's constantly being recharged, no batteries.  I got it at Hammacher Schlemmer, but it's probably available elsewhere as well.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 30, 2017)

Gillhoolie and tongs were my first thoughts.  Slumgullion in my house was a soup/stew that had a little of everything in it.  No recipe, just whatever needed to be used.

Next favorite gadget is a Wand Magnet.  Strong magnet attached to a long slim wand.  Great for finding dropped needles and screws


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2017)

I've been married for many years and I have soooo many gadgets. I have been thinking lately that maybe my husband and I should get a gadget for each of us that could be a big help. So I'm getting a Butler for me and a Maid for him. I hope he likes my choice for him !


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 30, 2017)

Wow, he's such a lucky guy!   :rofl1::rofl1::rofl1:

Might have to install a urinal in the Maid's quarters.   :eewwk:


----------



## Smiling Jane (Sep 30, 2017)

My father called any kind of stew a slumgullion.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 1, 2017)

Is that really what thats called?
My stepmother is the only other person  I ever heard use that word!
Fortunately,shes long deceased and toasting marshmallows where she went.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 2, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Is that really what thats called?
> My stepmother is the only other person  I ever heard use that word!
> Fortunately,shes long deceased and toasting marshmallows where she went.



My dad's family all used the word slumgullion. It may be old Irish slang; that's where their unusual expressions seemed to come from. Dad didn't like things like stews and soups because they were probably considered poverty food, the pot that sat on the back burner and everything got thrown in when they were trying to make ends meet. Most of us love those things now, but we don't have that history.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2017)

Sassycakes-


----------



## Cffortin (Oct 6, 2017)

An apple peeler corer!  Best ever.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 7, 2017)

What is the  one gadget that every home should not be without? That is so easy. It's the one gadget you don't have, right then.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 7, 2017)

The one gadget that every home should have is a multimeter.

That's what you need when your toaster or other electrical appliance doesn't work.

You can check the outlet on the wall.  You can check the cord on the appliance for continuity.  You can check the elements.

I wouldn't be comfortable without one.

You can test your batteries to see if they are still useful.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2017)

There's a wonderful tool called a Grabber (also goes by other names such as Gripper, Grab-It, and Nabber), which is a stick used to reach and retrieve items that are out of reach. Not being too tall, I use it all the time to get items down from high shelves.

I also recently saw a similar item for sale at Home Depot, used to retrieve stuff from tight spaces. I could have used it a couple of days ago, when I dropped my cell phone down into the narrow space between my car's front seats!  Planning to get it and keep it in the car, it was only about $5.00.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 8, 2017)

Sunny said:


> There's a wonderful tool called a Grabber (also goes by other names such as Gripper, Grab-It, and Nabber), which is a stick used to reach and retrieve items that are out of reach. Not being too tall, I use it all the time to get items down from high shelves.
> 
> I also recently saw a similar item for sale at Home Depot, used to retrieve stuff from tight spaces. I could have used it a couple of days ago, when I dropped my cell phone down into the narrow space between my car's front seats!  Planning to get it and keep it in the car, it was only about $5.00.



Double sided tape or gum on the end of a stick is what I use. And a telescoping wand with a magnet on the end for metallic objects like screws which roll into the most uncanny places when you drop them. I keep that one in the fridge so I don't lose it.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 8, 2017)

I cheated. It's TWO things. #1 is a hammer. #2 is a roll of duct tape. There is nothing in the universe which cannot be fixed with either of those.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 8, 2017)

I love my can opener that sits on the can and opens it neatly and it only needs batteries.  Comes in handy when you only have one hand!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 8, 2017)

microwave.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 8, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> microwave.




I agree...especially in Fresno and I'm sure also in AZ where you live...turning on the oven is not a good idea.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Oct 8, 2017)

Cordless drill/screwdriver.

Anyone ever find a good gadget for retrieving dropped pills? I do up my many meds every Saturday and invariably drop a pill on the floor where it promptly rolls into the most inaccessible corner. Yesterday(Saturday) I spilled about a dozen tiny capsules on the vinyl floor and had to use a pair of needle-nose pliers to retrieve each one. There must be an easier way!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> Cordless drill/screwdriver.
> 
> Anyone ever find a good gadget for retrieving dropped pills? I do up my many meds every Saturday and invariably drop a pill on the floor where it promptly rolls into the most inaccessible corner. Yesterday(Saturday) I spilled about a dozen tiny capsules on the vinyl floor and had to use a pair of needle-nose pliers to retrieve each one. There must be an easier way!



Spread a towel on the table before you start dividing up your pills for the week, the towel will help keep the pills from bouncing and rolling off of the table and onto the floor.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2017)

Drag masking tape around, then pick the pills off the tape. I like Bea's idea better, though.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 8, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> Anyone ever find a good gadget for retrieving dropped pills? I do up my many meds every Saturday and invariably drop a pill on the floor where it promptly rolls into the most inaccessible corner. Yesterday(Saturday) I spilled about a dozen tiny capsules on the vinyl floor and had to use a pair of needle-nose pliers to retrieve each one. There must be an easier way!


If you have a vacuum with a hose;  put a piece of light material (pantyhose, light scarf or handkerchief) over the end of the hose and secure it to the hose with a strong rubberband.   Then vacuum up the pills (or other small objects) - they will be held 'in' the material.   Hold the hose 'up' when you turn off the vacuum.  Dump them out or take the material out.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 8, 2017)

I've only had this for about three years, but t has proven it's worth over and over.  It's a digital thermometer for measuring surface temperature.  I use it primarily for measuring the cooking surface of a skillet and similar tasks, but it does much more.

https://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-Las...8-1-spons&keywords=infrared+thermometer&psc=1


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 8, 2017)

Don't know if they qualify as a gadget, but every home needs a dog.  

Hoot the Poodle


----------



## oldman (Oct 9, 2017)

A .380.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2017)

We have most things  which have been mentioned on here including the multi-meter  ... but if I could only choose one item out of everything ...it would have to be a Duvet (comforter)...I couldn't go back to making beds with blankets again...


Another useful thing in this house.. is ( as well as the multi-meter) is my husbands' Car engine system diagnostic tool... ...that little wonder has saved us a fortune on car repair bills over the years, by diagnosing the problem, and then we can fix it ourselves or at very least let the garage know that we know what the problem is...so no conning us into big repairs for other things.. lol


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> We have most things  which have been mentioned on here including the multi-meter  ... but if I could only choose one item out of everything ...it would have to be a Duvet (comforter)...I couldn't go back to making beds with blankets again...
> 
> 
> Another useful thing in this house.. is ( as well as the multi-meter) is my husbands' Car engine system diagnostic tool... ...that little wonder has saved us a fortune on car repair bills over the years, by diagnosing the problem, and then we can fix it ourselves or at very least let the garage know that we know what the problem is...so no conning us into big repairs for other things.. lol


Once you diagnosed the poblem, you can usually find a fix on YouTube..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Once you diagnosed the poblem, you can usually find a fix on YouTube..




Oh my husband doesn't need youtube...as long as he knows what the problem is , as long as it's not something that needs a hoist he can usually fix it himself...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 9, 2017)

oldman said:


> A .380.



And a 9mm wouldn’t hurt.

We ordered two of those oven gloves years ago. Use them quite often. Great for cooking sweet corn in the microwave.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Spread a towel on the table before you start dividing up your pills for the week, the towel will help keep the pills from bouncing and rolling off of the table and onto the floor.



Sure there is. Put a screen over the end of the vacuum cleaner hose. Sometimes even a piece of cloth will do the trick.



Vacuum them up. Leave it running and then turn it off wherever you want to place them.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Spread a towel on the table before you start dividing up your pills for the week, the towel will help keep the pills from bouncing and rolling off of the table and onto the floor.



I use the vacuum cleaner trick as described. But I have a nice small vacuum. Easily portable.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 9, 2017)

Pappy said:


> And a 9mm wouldn’t hurt.


  A bump fire in 7.62x39 to greet unwelcome visitors. layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2017)

Back-scratcher!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes,  Of course.  My sister gave me one made  of bamboo  as a joke.  I use it every time I walk past it.

Those metal ones  (pictured)  resemble surgical instruments.   I'll stick to my bamboo one;  I don't want to
  gouge  myself.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2017)

I use one for tilling the garden. I like tools that multi-task.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Yes,  Of course.  My sister gave me one made  of bamboo  as a joke.  I use it every time I walk past it.
> 
> Those metal ones  (pictured)  resemble surgical instruments.   I'll stick to my bamboo one;  I don't want to
> gouge  myself.




Yes I have a bamboo one too...but the metal one is so much better because it's telescopic... although you do have to be careful not to rip your skin to shreds with the sharp teeth


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 9, 2017)

I have one of these, but I'm not sure if the handle is long enough. My back seldom itches, but, when it does, it's always in an unreachable spot.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 9, 2017)

Well, Timetrvlr, you know when you find all those pills? The answer is a soon as your Doctor changes your RX, and you're no longer on them. You'll find them in chairs, under stuff, everywhere. You won't believe you couldn't see  them all over the place. That's how it is for me.


----------



## Lon (Oct 9, 2017)

A woman


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 10, 2017)

I already have one waiting for me. :love_heart:


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 10, 2017)

Lon said:


> A woman


I tried that a cpl times...  the maintenance costs were just to high for me!!


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2017)

I chose the .380 mainly because my wife can easily handle it. I had a .44 magnum that she was unable to handle and I am not ashamed to admit, it also gave me issues.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 12, 2017)

Recoil is momentum divided by the weight of the gun.  That's the quick and dirty measure, but it's fine for comparison.  I have several guns in .380.  My North American Arms, the lightest, is a stinker.  My Makarov, the heaviest, is quite pleasant.  I'm surprised that that iteration of the Makarov isn't more popular.

I carry a S&W Model 638 loaded with Magsafe ammo.  Bullet weight is only 52 grains so it's quite pleasant without sacrificing stopping power.  The gun is so light that I hardly know that it's there.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 13, 2017)

Lon said:


> A woman



A man, as long as he has an off switch and I could keep him in the junk drawer or maybe a storage box on the top shelf in the guest bedroom closet. If he doesn't silently do what I want, off to Goodwill he goes.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2017)

Two kitchen utensils I use more often NOT in the kitchen, mostly because I know where to find them.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2017)

I need one of these sock puter oners......


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 14, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Two kitchen utensils I use more often NOT in the kitchen, mostly because I know where to find them.


I don't know what the item on the left is.  I actually have one (I think), but I have assumed that it's a cake cutter.

I keep extra pliers, rubber mallet, and hacksaw in the kitchen.  I think that an awl would be another good addition.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I don't know what the item on the left is.  I actually have one (I think), but I have assumed that it's a cake cutter.


I don't know what it is either, Big Horn.  It was inherited. I've used it often to spackle holes in the plaster, when I can't find a putty knife.  Works better anyway.  Ha!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 14, 2017)

That doesn't look like a cake cutter to me, although its purpose might be as a cutter of some kind. I have several metal spatulas that are something like that without the angled end. Some are straight, some are offset.

I always have a couple of putty knives among my cookie decorating utensils. They come in handy for other things than spackling.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 14, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> That doesn't look like a cake cutter to me, although its purpose might be as a cutter of some kind. I have several metal spatulas that are something like that without the angled end. Some are straight, some are offset.
> 
> I always have a couple of putty knives among my cookie decorating utensils. They come in handy for other things than spackling.


Mine came in a box of miscellaneous kitchen items purchased at a garage sale.  That's probably why I made the association with culinary.  The blade on my is about 9'' long and 1'' wide.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 21, 2017)

Kitchen scissors.
I think I use it for non-kitchen stuff about as much as for it's intended purpose.  I don't want to ruin my 'good scissors' on heavier items.
The 'teeth' marked for stripping herbs work a treat at opening suborn twist on bottle caps.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Recoil is momentum divided by the weight of the gun.  That's the quick and dirty measure, but it's fine for comparison.  I have several guns in .380.  My North American Arms, the lightest, is a stinker.  My Makarov, the heaviest, is quite pleasant.  I'm surprised that that iteration of the Makarov isn't more popular.
> 
> I carry a S&W Model 638 loaded with Magsafe ammo.  Bullet weight is only 52 grains so it's quite pleasant without sacrificing stopping power.  The gun is so light that I hardly know that it's there.



I shoot 38 special+P.


----------



## HipGnosis (Nov 25, 2017)

Not literally a gadget, but I'm fond of my ice tea spoons.  It took a bit of searching to find where to buy just one.   I found it at Bed Bath & Beyond.  They also have tablespoon ice tea spoons, which I didn't know existed.  I got one of each.  VERY handy for getting stuff out of tall jars.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 25, 2017)

Lon said:


> A woman


A Gadget???


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2017)

Not a gadget really, but a small size fire extinguisher is a good idea. (I already have all the kitchen aides. :sentimental


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 25, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> Not literally a gadget, but I'm fond of my ice tea spoons.  It took a bit of searching to find where to buy just one.   I found it at Bed Bath & Beyond.  They also have tablespoon ice tea spoons, which I didn't know existed.  I got one of each.  VERY handy for getting stuff out of tall jars.


I use a bar spoon for the same reason; I've sometimes wished for a bar spoon with a bigger bowl.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 25, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *A CO2 detector, smoke detectors on every floor and fire extinguishers.   And a shower that pulses.*



You can buy a replacement shower head that has several functions, including pulsing. Just dial the spray pattern and function you want! Mine has 6 functions:
 I tried 'em all, including "pulsing", and now I just use the standard spray setting. All those other settings are baloney.


To find yourself, just click on your name and then on your profile. You'll find your whole biography opened up to everyone on this Forum!

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 25, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> A wall urinal...(my aim is not like it use to be!!)



Hey Ken:  _Be smart...sit down to urinate!_  Aim is always perfect and not one drop is ever outside the bowl or in your pants crotch! You can still dribble after using a wall urinal.

Hal


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 25, 2017)

A butcher knife, a pair of pliers and a roll of duct tape. You can fix or McIver almost anything until you get the proper parts.


----------



## HipGnosis (Nov 26, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I use a bar spoon for the same reason; I've sometimes wished for a bar spoon with a bigger bowl.


I've never heard of a 'bar spoon'.  But googling it/them reminds me that I have seen them and didn't know what they are called.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 26, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I shoot 38 special+P.



Bedside must


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 26, 2017)

jujube said:


> I find myself wanting to work the word "gilhoolie" into a conversation.  I went to a luncheon today and didn't manage to get it in once.  Dang!
> 
> And if I could use "gilhoolie" and "slumgullion" _together_ in a conversation, my life would be complete.



On pirate ships, _slumgullion_ was what the cook sometimes prepared.  It's a stew.

HDH


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 26, 2017)

I have one of these gizmos. I would have to change how I do things if I didn't have it.

https://www.amazon.com/Harold-Compa...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=V74R9R10079XFG7AQNE2


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 26, 2017)

The 3 things I use most in the kitchen


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 26, 2017)

Here's a bar spoon.  Amazon and many other places sell them.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_spoon


----------



## Falcon (Nov 26, 2017)

It's not a cutter;   It's a   *spreader*

Used to spread frosting on a cake you just baked.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2017)

A toilet seat that can tell the difference between a male and female approaching. If the seat is up and it's a female, it will go down. If it's down and a male nears, it will go up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2017)

I use my solar powered food processor on a regular basis. 

I keep it on the windowsill so it is fully charged when I need it!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 29, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use my solar powered food processor on a regular basis.
> 
> I keep it on the windowsill so it is fully charged when I need it!


It looks so....happy

Using it must be akin to scratching it's back


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 29, 2017)

debodun said:


> A toilet seat that can tell the difference between a male and female approaching. If the seat is up and it's a female, it will go down. If it's down and a male nears, it will go up.


You mean there are actually people in this world that sit on a toilet without the seat down?

The seat on a toilet should always be up on a spring and you sit on ir to keep it down.

Ask me why.


----------

